# hi all



## arron (Dec 22, 2009)

hi all i just found this forum and im hopeing it can help me, im 24 was married for 3years. I have 2 beautiful young boys, i have been seperated for just over 2 weeks now unfortunatly the is no hope of reconciliation, she has said she is no longer in love with me but still loves me as a friend and the boys dad. It is really heartbreaking to hear this but i guess you cant help not loving someone anymore and it cant be easy on her not loving me anymore. I guess im still coming to terms with it, it did come as a big shock to me but i think im over the worst part of it now, anyway any advice or kind words would be very much appriciated, i look forward to chatting with you all.

arron


----------



## karajh (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome.... I wish you the best of luck .. are you wanting to reconcile or are you going to move on? It will all be okay.. It might take a while.. but you will be okay!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## arron (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi no i dont think there would be a point to reconcile if she isnt happy with me then i hope she can find happiness. I am going to move on new year new start, saturday i hit rock bottom so i can only go up now i guess. I have to be strong for my boys and for myself we will always remain friends (i hope) and she is being great about access and money, and im very grateful for that. 

Merry christmas


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi, sorry for your situation, you sound like you have a great attitude and truly want her to be happy, stay friendly and strong for the boys and for you.....good luck
merry christmas


----------

